# Solved: Cant Play Wav File



## MREDDIE (Aug 9, 2007)

Windows Media Player Error Message Help

You've encountered error message C00D117D while using Windows Media Player. Additional information is not currently available for this error.

C00D117D
Windows Media Player cannot open the WAV file. I USE A CD-R BLANK DISK. USING WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER 11, USING WINDOWS VISTA HOME PREIMUM. 

I CAN PLAY THE SONGS, BUT I CAN NOT BURN ALL OF THEM, JUST SOME OF THEM. 
I CAN PLAY AND BURN MUSIC CD'S. BUT SOME I CAN NOT. THERE A WAV FILE. MOST ALL MY SONGS ARE IN WAV FORMAT. 
What is the origin of the songs that don't burn? NOT STORE BOUGHT, SONGS SENT TO ME
What software are you using to burn CDs? WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER 11
Do you know for certain the burner works? YES THE BURNER WORKS
Have you tried different brands of media? NOT TRIED DIFFERENT BRANDS, WITH THIS MICROSOFT VISTA AND MEDIA PLAYER 11,,, I DONT WANT TO MESS UP THE PC MORE THAN IT IS.....
PLEASE HELP


----------



## MREDDIE (Aug 9, 2007)

Windows Media Player Error Message Help

You've encountered error message C00D117D while using Windows Media Player. Additional information is not currently available for this error.

C00D117D
Windows Media Player cannot open the WAV file. I USE A CD-R BLANK DISK. USING WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER 11, USING WINDOWS VISTA HOME PREIMUM. 

I CAN PLAY THE SONGS, BUT I CAN NOT BURN ALL OF THEM, JUST SOME OF THEM. 
I CAN PLAY AND BURN MUSIC CD'S. BUT SOME I CAN NOT. THERE A WAV FILE. MOST ALL MY SONGS ARE IN WAV FORMAT. 
What is the origin of the songs that don't burn? NOT STORE BOUGHT, SONGS SENT TO ME
What software are you using to burn CDs? WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER 11
Do you know for certain the burner works? YES THE BURNER WORKS
Have you tried different brands of media? NOT TRIED DIFFERENT BRANDS, WITH THIS MICROSOFT VISTA AND MEDIA PLAYER 11,,, I DONT WANT TO MESS UP THE PC MORE THAN IT IS.....
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

stick to this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/618184-c00d117d.html


----------

